# HP EliteBook 8540w 'monitor' button

## lyallp

My HP EliteBook 8540w has a little button/led next to the wireless on/off button/led which, I assume, is for toggling external monitors.

Whilst it is 'on', and if if I press it, I see the following in my /var/log/messages

```
Feb 16 14:56:04 pearcely2 kernel: [85118.839753] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

Feb 16 14:56:04 pearcely2 kernel: [85118.839758] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

If it's off and I press it, nothing happens, other than it goes 'on'.

How could I use this to 'enable/disable' my external monitor? Particularly since I see no obvious event when turning it 'on'.

Edit: I was thinking of tying the keypress to a script which uses xrandr to enable/disable the external monitor.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## Will Scarlet

The button is actually for the touchpad.

Myself, I have not tried to activate the function as I've not had any problems with the touchpad interfering with my typing.

As for external monitor setup, you might want to look toward setting up the "fn f4" key to perform what you are looking for.  It is already recognized as "XF86Display".

 */var/log/messages wrote:*   

> Apr  4 06:14:14 XXXXX logger: ACPI event unhandled: video/switchmode VMOD 00000080 00000000

 

Hope this helps...  :Wink: 

----------

